# Getting married in Italy



## Ovidia77

Hi Carla,

Do you mind me asking what paperwork you needed to get married in Italy? We're considering going there as time is ticking for us.

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've moved your query to the Italian section in the hope of attracting a few more responses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## t_luong

Ovidia77 said:


> Hi Carla,
> 
> Do you mind me asking what paperwork you needed to get married in Italy? We're considering going there as time is ticking for us.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, 

You should contact yr embassy in Italy for further information as the document depends on the country where u come from & whether they have special agreement with Italian government but the procedure dont seem very simple (both EU citizen and non ) but it is very interesting to go through even though i was getting mad at the begining. 

I also give u my case for your reference: i'm from Vietnam & married with italian in Italy so the document as follows:

1/- Nula Osta from my embassy in Italy ( depend on the Embassy require the document for issuing that paper such as birth certificate, single certificate, heath certificate )
2/- legalized the Nula Osta to Italian Prefettura 
3/- passport with valid visa entering to Italy ( visa need to be lasted at least for procedure completion - 3 months suggestion )

then submit those papers to the town hall where you want to get married and wait for 2 weeks & then u can register. it takes 1 week for issuing the marriage certificate. 

Good luck to u.

T


----------



## joantovar

hi, I'm an Italian citizen and my US girlfriend and I are planing to marry in Italy next year. Are those the same requirements for her as well? she will be visiting for about a month until the wedding. if she marries me on a pleasure visit would that create any problems?


----------



## litelfun

joantovar said:


> hi, I'm an Italian citizen and my US girlfriend and I are planing to marry in Italy next year. Are those the same requirements for her as well? she will be visiting for about a month until the wedding. if she marries me on a pleasure visit would that create any problems?


Hallo I have simler problems living in Germany I am english but my GF is from the philopines she will get a 3 month schengen vissa but in Germany they wont marry us in Itally its ok we bothe need to get from are consulat in itally a null Osta for me its not so difercult to du I just go to munchen and arange their a apointment but for my finace I think she must start in manila as the consulat in germany is berlin and in Italy Rome so may be your GF schould get the ball rolling in the us before she comes because it gets posted for 21 days before they isue the null osta we are planing so now I got a cerivicate of none inderpendance wheir my second hause is in uk much simpler and my GF will du the same in the philoppines then we will travel to Denamark for a weeks holiday if you register at the Standesamt on Monday you can marry on friday thats the rulles you need to prove you resided their 4 knights I would of preferd Sud tirol lot closser but just complicated er and when the clock is ticking !!! ok hope all goese well


----------



## Bevdeforges

joantovar said:


> hi, I'm an Italian citizen and my US girlfriend and I are planing to marry in Italy next year. Are those the same requirements for her as well? she will be visiting for about a month until the wedding. if she marries me on a pleasure visit would that create any problems?


Didn't see this one when it was first posted. Just wanted to warn you that the requirements for visas can be far more strenuous if you are marrying a foreigner in your own country. Thanks to the EU, an EU national has a pretty easy time of bringing their non-EU spouse with them to any but their own country.

The EU leaves it to the national governments to determine how much paperwork they expect of their own nationals. You need to check with the Italian consulate in the US to see if she needs a visa to come to Italy to marry an Italian citizen.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Arturo.c

Please be informed that the new Law 15 July 2009 n. 94 makes impossible for an Italian citizen to marry a non-EU citizen without a "permesso di soggiorno". The object of this law was to stop "sham marriages" between Italians and illegal immigrants, but also had the disastrous side effect of ruining the wedding plans of many an international couple willing to tie the knot in Italy.

So if you are abroad, check first with the local Italian Embassy or Consulate to avoid bad surprises...


----------



## RLPARKER

Hi I am English and my fiance is italy. we are getting married in italy in may. You need the nula Osta ( certificate of non empedament) from your own town of residency in the uk or eu country and take that to the Commune where you are getting married. I tried to do this at the weekend and they want it translating into Italian before they will accept it. but you have to use the translator that they tell you to use! This is the only permission you need from the UK but if you are planning on marrying in the church, you need to be a confirmed catholic and have completed a marriage course before the priest will allow it!! Good luck!!


----------



## abaruh

Hi there - my wife and I got married in Tuscany in October 2012 - I just wrote a blog article on our website (we are wedding photographers) describing the process for getting married legally in Italy and what we experienced along the way. I hope it helps people feel more comfortable with the legal process:

See our blog article on AdamAndShawna dot com and then click on blog then Our Life (this site won't let me post the full URL yet since I am a new member)


----------



## Mishmash

Hi everyone!
I am Eu Citizen and i need your help.am in a very difficult situation right now ,because my boyfriend who is pakistani applied for working visa(because his tourist visa has expired) but they refused it and now he is illegal immigrant in Italy. They can deport him anytime and the only way that i know is to marry him . This though will be not a sham marriage because we are since two years together and only our marriage can help my friend to stay legally in the country . There are couple of problems that i'm worried about :
1) I live in another EU country and would have to come in Italy only for the marriage . Would it be dangerous for me and my status if they see that i made residenza( adress registration) and immediately after that i got married with a illegal pakistani . 
2) How long after the marriage do we have to wait for him to get the new permit of stay
3) What are the risks in this situation and is there anything else that can be done because i would like to live with him but marrying him would be a big step in my life. 
Thanks and i would like to read your helpful answers
Gabi


----------



## BBCWatcher

Assuming you're determined to marry him, I don't know of any place in Europe where it's easy to marry someone who is not staying legally. The easiest place in Europe to get married is Denmark, but even the Danes block visa overstayers from marrying.

The correct, legal way to handle this problem -- maybe the _only_ way to handle this problem, again assuming you're determined to marry him -- is for your future husband to travel to a country where it is legal for him to stay, where you can legally marry him fairly quickly, and where he can complete all the required paperwork and visa processing before his stay permission expires. The list of countries an individual with a Pakistani passport can visit without a prearranged visa is not a long one. As one of the few examples, there's a non-stop flight from Milan Malpensa to Mombasa, Kenya, where Pakistanis can obtain a 90 day Kenyan visa on arrival. It appears to be fairly easy to get married in Kenya (if well prepared and armed with the right paperwork), but there is a 21 day waiting period. (The waiting period can be waived if you apply for a special license, but there is no guarantee it will be. It's routinely granted, though.) Yes, marrying in Kenya is at least slightly crazy, but it might be the least crazy option in the circumstances (and assuming Pakistan is not an option).

With an official copy of his marriage certificate in hand you'd then help him apply for a family visa (as the legal husband of an EU citizen) at the embassy or consulate representing the EU country where you reside. Assuming his overstay is the only problem they find, and assuming you live in a Schengen Area country, his visa should be granted within 15 days. With his visa in hand he can then fly to your EU country of residence to live with you. He will need to complete normal residential registration formalities once he arrives, and he must live with you, not in another home.


----------



## BBCWatcher

OK, now turning to the risks you asked about. I'm going to assume you're aware of the normal risks involved in marrying anyone, especially suddenly. There are a couple special risks that might apply in these circumstances.

Polygamy is legal in Pakistan, at least for Muslim men. If your prospective husband is already married (whether estranged or not) then his (additional) marriage to you would not provide any EU immigration rights. If that discovery is made after-the-fact he could be deported because your marriage to him would be deemed invalid.

If he wishes to have an additional wife (or wives, up to 4 total) he can in Pakistan, though by law the first wife must give written permission -- assuming authorities in Pakistan know about the first marriage. Given that this option even exists there are reports of first wives being pressured, abused, and/or coerced into giving their husbands "permission" to marry.

If you have children together those children will be entitled to Pakistani citizenship. Your husband could take the children to Pakistan, and (if he wishes) courts in Pakistan are extremely likely to deny you any custody or visitation rights since the father is considered preeminent in family matters, especially if the mother is a foreigner. The U.K. (specifically) and Pakistan have a protocol that attempts to improve this situation to decide child custody cases more fairly in the interests of children, but even that protocol is not legally binding in Pakistan.


----------

